# Hanging guitars on a wall (Lookin' for tips)



## Sentient (Jul 13, 2006)

Man, I have dreamed of doing this for years & years, and having just moved into a new house, now I'm finally gonna do it. 

Anybody else got their axes hanging on the wall? I'm seeing several different wall hangers available at different places & prices, and I'm curious if anyone can recommend a particular one that they liked, or maybe even advise on anything I should avoid. Everything I've seen seems to be around $10 (give or take a couple of bucks). I'll be getting three.

You can see in the (crappy pen cam) pics below, kinda what I'm aiming to do. I definately want the Schecter in the middle of the acoustic and the classical. But I had been debating on whether to hang them all evenly, or to offset the middle one a bit higher (even though they're on the floor in the pics, you can kinda see what I'm talking about). Part of me kinda likes the offset look, but more of me is leaning towards having them all even. I rather like the nice "music store" look of them all at the same height. (Plus, the wife didn't much care for the look of them offset... lol)

I believe I'm gonna get lucky and be able to get the two on the left into wall studs, however that one on the right will likely end up in between two studs. I've gotta be extra careful with how I anchor that one to the wall. Haven't completely decided on the type of wall anchors I'll be using there, yet.

Any & all tips & comments are welcome.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2006)

I use string swings, they absolutely kick ass. 

You can kind of see one on the left in this pic, holding up an Ibby.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm partial to the Hercules hangers. They have a cam system that raises a couple of arms in front of the neck as the weight of the guitar bears down on the henger, so your guitar can't fall off.


----------



## darren (Jul 13, 2006)

You can run a strip of slatwall across your wall, even paint it to match and put some nice trim around it. Then use brackets from String Swing. This will give you a lot of flexibility and allows for _future expansion_.


----------



## Drew (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm a String Swing user, too. I had three Hercules hangers for a while, but didn't like them that much - they were JUST wide enough for a seven string nut, but it was tight enough that sometimes you had to jiggle it a bit get get them to disenguage. And, while the cam is a nice idea and all, it seems kinda gimmicky in that in all the years I've been using these things I've never had a guitar fall out, and all the moving parts involved just don't make the thing feel that stable. 

Myself, I like the look of the offset, but the problem is, what do you do when you want to hang a 4th?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 13, 2006)

I say the offset looks the best. When you buy #4, you can offset that one as well for a nice wave pattern.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm partial to the Hercules hangers. They have a cam system that raises a couple of arms in front of the neck as the weight of the guitar bears down on the henger, so your guitar can't fall off.



I've got one of those Hercules hanger jobbies with the cam-system thing too.

I've been meaning to post a thread about hangers for a while (but always forget!).

I have a slight paranoia about whether it's actually very good for your neck to hang the guitar by it.

*Does anyone reckon there's a risk of the weight of the whole guitar hanging on that small area might have an adverse effect on the guitars neck?*

It probably doesn't as a huge amount of people do it,but i though i'd ask anyway.


----------



## hirah (Jul 13, 2006)

i bought 1 string swing and 1 hercules to try them before buying the 10 i need. i think i'm going with the hercules. the string swing is very tight on my 7420, you actually have to put it in at an angle. i plan on putting up a 1x4" pc of oak over the drywall and using lag bolts to attach it to the studs. then i'll attach the hangers.
helpful hint #1, don't put it too high or you will hit the headstock on the ceiling.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 13, 2006)

I use string swing'ers, but I looked at the hercules hangers before I bought them, and they were certainly nice too


----------



## Sentient (Jul 14, 2006)

hirah said:


> the string swing is very tight on my 7420, you actually have to put it in at an angle.


I was thinking that the String Swing's yoke is actually adjustable... Can somebody confirm that? I'm curious how exactly the adjustment is made (as I've not held one firsthand, and by looking at it in pictures, I can't really tell how one would adjust it). 

I would prefer to not have to be wiggling & rotating the guitar to get it out & back in. Plus, I want it to nicely accommodate that wide classical neck, too.


----------



## darren (Jul 14, 2006)

They're metal. I'm sure they can be bent to accommodate different neck widths.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 14, 2006)

I've always dreamed of hanigng up my guitars on walls 24-7, but when I have done that, too much dust accumulates, the strings and hardware tend to rust, etc. Temperature changes, etc also scare me. Unless the room was in a seriously controlled environment, I probably would prefer to just leave my guitars in their cases when not being used. 

Maybe thats just my experience, or perhaps I'm paranoid.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 14, 2006)

I just prop mine up against the wall.

+1 for hercules stuff though, I had one of the floor stands before some fucker nicked it, sturdy as hell and folded up into a little bitty thing!


----------



## keithb (Jul 14, 2006)

I use String Swings - no complaints, and they look pretty too P


----------



## Sentient (Nov 15, 2006)

*(Four months later...)*

Well, by golly, it sure took me long enough to finally get around to it, but String Swings were finally purchased, and guitars are now hangin' on the wall.



darren said:


> They're metal. I'm sure they can be bent to accommodate different neck widths.


Bending the yoke of a String Swing was indeed the exact method of width adjustment specified in the instructions. Squeeze it for a mandolin, stretch it for a classical. I've got each of my 3 adjusted specifically for the particular neck that hangs in it. And as a result, no jiggling or sticking. Just a perfect fit.

In my opinion, the picture doesn't do justice to the overall look. I just love walking into the room now and seeing 'em hanging there. I'll gladly trade off having the occasional bit of dust, for the convenience of ease of access, and not messing with the cases, plus the overall attractiveness of having a wall covered with guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 15, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> *Does anyone reckon there's a risk of the weight of the whole guitar hanging on that small area might have an adverse effect on the guitars neck?*




There must not be.. guitar shops do it all the time, and never have any problem, except when n00bs knock the guitars out of the hangers and smack them together.


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice job, Burke.


----------



## Drew (Nov 15, 2006)

Well done. 

I  String Swings - I've got two of 'em up right now, and will be picking up a third shortly I think.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 15, 2006)

IIRC hanging a guitar is better then leaning it against a stand


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 15, 2006)

looks great, I have 2 string swings up now and have had no problems.

I certainly agree with the idea of lag screwing a board into the studs across the wall and then attaching the hangers to that (although I didn't have to do it with mine)...the weight of some of these guitars frightens me if drywall anchors were to be used; I can just imagine waking up at about 4 am to a crash from the other room and the sobbing that would ensue


----------



## Kevan (Nov 15, 2006)

I built my own wall hangers. About $5 each, and they hold 2 guitars (6 or 7 string).
You can see them on the wall in the T-No Demonstration Video.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> There must not be.. guitar shops do it all the time, and never have any problem, except when n00bs smack them together.


Usually occurs because the dumbasses stick them too close together.


----------



## newfinator (Nov 15, 2006)

I've had all my guitars hanging on walls for about 18 years without issue. A few have been around since day one and are in perfect condition. I've never seen rust or corrision on any of them. It's the way to go if you ask me.


----------



## noodles (Nov 17, 2006)

No issues with mine:


----------

